# north florida/sw ga



## tarpongobbler (Aug 16, 2008)

anyone know of any solid leases with low members and a lot of acreage, also within 45mins of tallahassee?


----------



## harry coombs (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a possible spot in Quincy, FL. Let me know if you want to talk.


----------



## blsoutdoors (Sep 13, 2008)

I've got 735 acres up in Webster Co with 6 members on it and it is scattered out. It is about 1.5 hours from Tallahassee. Camp site also available. If interested in this, then contact me at (229)995-5793 or (229)669-7419 or you may email me at  blsoutdoors@yahoo.com
Thank you,
Bernie


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Clinch County*

PM me before signing any lease in Clinch County !!!


----------



## Brad (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a lease in southern Madison Co. that is 1300 acres so far we only have 4 guys we are looking to add a couple more. This our first year on the place but we have some good trail cam pics of good deer and its loaded with turkeys pm me if interested.


----------



## wolfy (Sep 18, 2008)

*Info on Maddison*

Hey brad could you send some more info and pics and $ for the lease in maddison.

Thanks Wolfy


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2008)

Keep the posts in this thread relevant to the thread starters intentions.


----------

